# HELP what supplements to give with RAW



## Eve-Lynn (Apr 28, 2008)

We just started our RAW diet a week ago and we do RAW full meal patties (Top Hand made in Cranbrook, BC, Canada) with Grizzly Salmon Oil in the morning and kibble at night. In about a week the kibble will be gone and we have decided to go 100% RAW. What suppliments should we be giving other than the Salmon Oil? Link is a male GSD that is 8 months old and weighs 70lbs.


----------



## KCandMace (Apr 8, 2008)

I think it might have to do with what is in the full meal patties. I don't know anything about them.
Since I completely make my dogs their food and chop us steaks myself, also feeding fresh rabbit, deer, hamburger, ground turkey, chicken liver, beef heart and chicken breasts. Plus Trukey necks and chicken thighs for bones I do add Kelp, alfalfa and Vit C. If you give salmon oil you are supposed to give them Vit e also. Which is what I was told so this is what I do.
Mine also get tripe and fresh veggies and fruit once in a while.
Everyone is just a little different. If you look at the menu thread you can see some of what people feed and the extras they add to just meat and bones.


----------



## Eve-Lynn (Apr 28, 2008)

Here is the website if anyone is interested in what is in the full meal patties. http://www.petsgoraw.ca It says I just need to add a fish oil but just wanted to make sure I didn't need to add Glucosamine/Chondritin or Vitamin C.


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)

salmon oil, vit E, general multivitamin (PetTabs) is what we do.
I guess this might not be considered a supplement, but we also give a raw egg about everyother day with the shell..


We were giving them cosequin (gluc/chon) but are not right now. Have read from some that it is something to give when dogs are symptomatic. And ours were not. But others have said they give it as a preventative. Seems that is still a debated thing. I havent noticied a difference since stopping the cosequin, but I might give it in the future.


----------



## kallie (Sep 3, 2001)

> Originally Posted By: Link's MomHere is the website if anyone is interested in what is in the full meal patties. http://www.petsgoraw.ca It says I just need to add a fish oil but just wanted to make sure I didn't need to add Glucosamine/Chondritin or Vitamin C.


It looks like the patties already have some supplements in them..I would just add some vitamin E when giving the omegas though..

Glucosamine/Chondritin has nothing to do with a raw diet. I do give, but not because of a raw diet..









Good luck!


----------



## Eve-Lynn (Apr 28, 2008)

Kallie can I ask you why you do give Glucosamine/Chondritin is it for preventative or because they already have a problem. How much Vitamin E should I add?


----------



## kallie (Sep 3, 2001)

> Originally Posted By: Link's MomKallie can I ask you why you do give Glucosamine/Chondritin is it for preventative or because they already have a problem. How much Vitamin E should I add?


I give 400iu when I give vitamin E..

I give Max Glucosamine/Chondritin supplement due to severe HD, he is 7 years old and has been on it since first diagnosed at 6 months. Plus he gets HA..

The rest of my dogs are very active, especially my labs, so they get it, to help protect their joints..I'm a firm believer in giving though..I usually start all my dogs on this by the age of 6 months.


----------



## Eve-Lynn (Apr 28, 2008)

Kallie what kind of Gluc/Chond do you give and how much? Do you buy Vitamin E for dogs or for people?


----------



## KCandMace (Apr 8, 2008)

I follow what the package says for the Gluc/Chond. So 1 scoop as I buy the powdered. 
Vit E is for humans but in 400cc capsules. Someone recommended a site that sold vit and minerals at a discounted price. I can't think of the site right now.


----------



## Eve-Lynn (Apr 28, 2008)

Thanks. What brand is your Gluc/Chond?


----------



## KCandMace (Apr 8, 2008)

I choose to buy Chondro-Flex Joint Powder by Vitality Systems.
There are many choices out there. But with 3 dogs I felt powder would be easiest. I just mix it in with their morning meal and don't have to fight them to swallow a pill.
I bought the can when they had 22% off. They have the same coupon right now till Thursday. PET3557 is the code
http://www.petfooddirect.com/store/produ...RM8PW1LXGKA7FDF


----------

